# Anyone had a thread lift?



## marianaxox

Does that work well for under eye issues (bags, loss of volume etc) ?


----------



## tyd91

i'd love to know this too i have terrible dark circles


----------



## QuelleFromage

My cosmetic surgeon friend says never do it...after time the thread is "like a knife cutting through cheese", which makes perfect sense from a practical POV.


----------



## marianaxox

Knife cutting through cheese? I m sorry I don't quite get it.......
Can you explain?

 Anyway your nickname sounds as if you like cheese, so ...


----------



## schadenfreude

Not sure how the thread can become like a knife cutting through cheese.... the PDO threads dissolve over time and leave the collagen scar in their place.


----------



## Delphi373

schadenfreude said:


> Not sure how the thread can become like a knife cutting through cheese.... the PDO threads dissolve over time and leave the collagen scar in their place.


I've heard they're not very effective - however I'd check out RealSelf for reviews too


----------



## girliegirl

I'm curious also. I just started at a new injection place and the nurse had it done. She looked great and I'm researching it for my jawline.


----------



## skyqueen

If I'm not mistaken a "thread" facelift only removes the extra skin...not the muscle underneath.
That's why they don't last long.


----------



## lucylalalulu5

marianaxox said:


> Does that work well for under eye issues (bags, loss of volume etc) ?


A thread might hold the area little bit flat for a few months but wont' solve the real problem which is inside the skin. It seems like closing the smelly trash can with a tight lid and not throwing away the trash inside(?) Transconjuctival Fat Reposition would be the answers to two problems.. I think!


----------



## Snackpackdino

Old thread, but a thread lift can be really effective when done well and using good quality threads. 

The quality of the threads has improved a lot within last few years. The threads indeed dissolve in a few months, but the results hold up to 1,5 - 2 years. The threads stimulate your skin’s own collagen production. 

Of course, it’s not an actual face lift and it only effects the skin. However, it’s definitely worth trying before going for a bigger operation because threads are painless, safe and you won’t need a sick leave. The results are natural looking, you will just look fresher.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marianaxox said:


> Knife cutting through cheese? I m sorry I don't quite get it.......
> Can you explain?
> 
> Anyway your nickname sounds as if you like cheese, so ...





schadenfreude said:


> Not sure how the thread can become like a knife cutting through cheese.... the PDO threads dissolve over time and leave the collagen scar in their place.



Your faces,  not mine, do what you will. You asked, I answered.......


----------



## DOLLH0USE

QuelleFromage said:


> Your faces,  not mine, do what you will. You asked, I answered.......


There's no point in being vague and not providing an explanation to your theory.

My injector nurse had thread lifting done (6 threads I believe.) It looked natural however I do not know her before situation.
I'm interested in thread lifting, however I think the best results come from good balance, and some people require cheek fillers for volume loss as well as threads.

Right now I want to get fillers before I do the lifting to see if it resolves some of my lower-cheek drooping issues. I will return when I have experience


----------



## QuelleFromage

DOLLH0USE said:


> There's no point in being vague and not providing an explanation to your theory.
> 
> My injector nurse had thread lifting done (6 threads I believe.) It looked natural however I do not know her before situation.
> I'm interested in thread lifting, however I think the best results come from good balance, and some people require cheek fillers for volume loss as well as threads.
> 
> Right now I want to get fillers before I do the lifting to see if it resolves some of my lower-cheek drooping issues. I will return when I have experience



It is not my "theory", it is what a very respected surgeon told me. I find the metaphor painfully clear, but YMMV.
You are new to this forum - we try to be nice to each other.


----------



## DOLLH0USE

QuelleFromage said:


> It is not my "theory", it is what a very respected surgeon told me. I find the metaphor painfully clear, but YMMV.
> You are new to this forum - we try to be nice to each other.


I just think it's misleading since you are just a user on a forum, we don't know your surgeon friend, and it's literally just a metaphor which doesn't really explain anything. It's not really helpful. I am new on this account, but have been here for years since I started my PS journey in 2012. Anyways, I will not argue with you, I am simply expressing my opinion on your advice.
I disagree that it is like a knife cutting through cheese, because the threads dissolve. I can understand what you mean if they did not dissolve, but that is simply not the case. 
The main risks involved are visible threads/pulling on the surface of the skin that usually resolves itself (but sometimes doesn't), which you can see examples of on RealSelf. I highly recommend using RealSelf to research procedures and doctors and to get insight onto real patient stories as well as real doctor answers.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DOLLH0USE said:


> I just think it's misleading since you are just a user on a forum, we don't know your surgeon friend, and it's literally just a metaphor which doesn't really explain anything. It's not really helpful. I am new on this account, but have been here for years since I started my PS journey in 2012. Anyways, I will not argue with you, I am simply expressing my opinion on your advice.
> I disagree that it is like a knife cutting through cheese, because the threads dissolve. I can understand what you mean if they did not dissolve, but that is simply not the case.
> The main risks involved are visible threads/pulling on the surface of the skin that usually resolves itself (but sometimes doesn't), which you can see examples of on RealSelf. I highly recommend using RealSelf to research procedures and doctors and to get insight onto real patient stories as well as real doctor answers.


----------



## catelet

DOLLH0USE said:


> I just think it's misleading since you are just a user on a forum, we don't know your surgeon friend, and it's literally just a metaphor which doesn't really explain anything. It's not really helpful. I am new on this account, but have been here for years since I started my PS journey in 2012. Anyways, I will not argue with you, I am simply expressing my opinion on your advice.
> I disagree that it is like a knife cutting through cheese, because the threads dissolve. I can understand what you mean if they did not dissolve, but that is simply not the case.
> The main risks involved are visible threads/pulling on the surface of the skin that usually resolves itself (but sometimes doesn't), which you can see examples of on RealSelf. I highly recommend using RealSelf to research procedures and doctors and to get insight onto real patient stories as well as real doctor answers.



For the most part I agree it's nice to read doctor's answers to questions on real self, but I would caution anyone against believing everything that is posted there. Just as people believe there are promoters here, many people believe the same is true about realself. Further, I've read reports from others that their negative reviews get deleted on realself by admin which is concerning, so tread there carefully as well.


----------



## haute okole

I did it twice.  Once in my early forties and again last year at 54.  Loved it both times.


----------



## catelet

Nice to hear, @haute okole!  Would you mind sharing more about the procedure--were the threads called endotine? Does it lift the jowl area at all? Thanks in advance.


----------



## haute okole

I had 10 threads the first time.  They were not the absorbable type and they were blue threads with barbs.  My physician was Gail Humble in Hermosa Beach.  The lift was great for tightening my jawline and lifting my cheekbone area.  I had full chubby cheeks when I was younger and as I aged, they just drooped.  The threads actually gave me the appearance of having high cheekbones.  The more recent threads dissolve and just enhance collagen production in my cheek area and tightened my jaw area.  I had 6 this time.  I highly recommend.  Recovery time is less than one week.


----------



## catelet

Thanks for sharing @haute okole.   So nice to hear you like your results--that's wonderful. I have the same issue you mentioned--I've always had a fuller face, and my cheek area has truly dropped and become jowls! I'd love to have it back "up" and create higher, fuller cheeks as my cheeks are pretty flat now -- I'm a bit older than you but hope I might be a candidate. I'm going to look into threads more now thanks in part to your reply--thanks much!!


----------



## limom

My realtor had this procedure done and she looked fantastic. 
I like the fact that she did not look puffy as with fillers but rather refreshed.
It is way less expensive, less intrusive than a true facelift and imo a great alternative until the inevitable.


----------



## Bulgur

Thank you everyone for sharing.

Do you know if it is safe to have the threads done if we have the Hashimoto (low Thyroid)?
I know my doctor advised against fillers and botox as this might disturb the immune system ,


----------



## Baby Boo

_so I just had aptos threads done 7 on each sode I’m 3 days in super swollen 

it doesn’t hurt at all just a bit tender but I am swollen to the point I don’t want to go to the office I look super puffy 

fingers crossed it gets better _


----------



## McLoverly

Baby Boo said:


> _so I just had aptos threads done 7 on each sode I’m 3 days in super swollen
> 
> it doesn’t hurt at all just a bit tender but I am swollen to the point I don’t want to go to the office I look super puffy
> 
> fingers crossed it gets better _


How are you doing now? How long did the swelling take to subside?


----------



## Baby Boo

Hi! So an update it’s been about 8weeks I don’t see a major difference but ppl around me keep telling me I look super fresh and something is diff - not sure if it’s worth the money in all honesty I’m still on the fence


----------



## shiba

Baby Boo said:


> Hi! So an update it’s been about 8weeks I don’t see a major difference but ppl around me keep telling me I look super fresh and something is diff - not sure if it’s worth the money in all honesty I’m still on the fence



Thank you for sharing. I am starting to look at threads vs fillers for marionette lines and a bit of loss of volume in my lower face.


----------



## HavLab

With the pandemic I've been working out more and its showing on my lower face. My provider has recommended PDO threads or Sculptra or a combination of lasers and dermal fillers. Initially I was freaked out by the threads but reading this I'm considering it.


----------



## Irishgal

Baby Boo said:


> Hi! So an update it’s been about 8weeks I don’t see a major difference but ppl around me keep telling me I look super fresh and something is diff - not sure if it’s worth the money in all honesty I’m still on the fence


Hey girl! Sorry just now seeing this. I had 8 threads done and in my opinion it was a waste of money. I looked better until the swelling went down lol then it was the same. Very disappointed. But- others have reported different results so...


----------



## Baby Boo

I’m the same - I did 14 total - 7 each side ... and there’s no diff it’s such a waste of money


----------



## baghagg

There are videos on the web, YouTube, Insta, and such, etc - you can actually watch this procedure before deciding whether or not thread lift is for you.  I work for a provider; it's not super popular and frankly, by the time you're done paying, waiting, doing it again, etc, it's probably more cost effective and time efficient to have the facelift.


----------



## Irishgal

baghagg said:


> There are videos on the web, YouTube, Insta, and such, etc - you can actually watch this procedure before deciding whether or not thread lift is for you.  I work for a provider; it's not super popular and frankly, by the time you're done paying, waiting, doing it again, etc, it's probably more cost effective and time efficient to have the facelift.


I went to two surgeons who both said there was no way I was ready for a FL, I just wanted a little vertical correction and had filler fatigue. 
on Real Self I think the majority of people report they are happy but I also don’t know if they are really patients or ppl paid to do reviews.


----------



## mdcx

I just found out about the threaded eye lift which is where they basically lift the outer ends of your eyebrows up using thread secured in your hairline I guess. It is why some celebs suddenly have "straight" or "pointed up" eyebrows, instead of them curving down. As far as the "knife through cheese" metaphor mentioned at the start of this discussion, I do get the metaphor as if not done well, the threads can be visible under the skin and possibly start moving up to the top of the skin more...It is all really interesting to me as I am looking for solutions for facial asymmetry. Bella Hadid's is obviously one of the better examples:


----------



## haute okole

mdcx said:


> I just found out about the threaded eye lift which is where they basically lift the outer ends of your eyebrows up using thread secured in your hairline I guess. It is why some celebs suddenly have "straight" or "pointed up" eyebrows, instead of them curving down. As far as the "knife through cheese" metaphor mentioned at the start of this discussion, I do get the metaphor as if not done well, the threads can be visible under the skin and possibly start moving up to the top of the skin more...It is all really interesting to me as I am looking for solutions for facial asymmetry. Bella Hadid's is obviously one of the better examples:
> 
> View attachment 4926806


I have had two thread lifts and a forehead lift.  I don't have any idea what Bella Hadid did to make her look so fabulous, but I can say that my forehead lift was the reason I had the drastic results you see that are similar to those you see in Bella.  Thread lift is much more subtle.


----------



## jenayb

Bella's results are definitely not due to threads of any kind - you cannot achieve her face with threads alone. 

I've had ... oh I think probably 8 threads on each side of my face over the last few years. The results are instant and noticeable, but not a miracle worker. I still workout very intensely 4-5 times per week with a trainer and eat a very strict diet; that is where the real results come from. The threads are a nice touch just to keep everything tight in addition to a healthy diet & exercise. 

I think that anyone trying to achieve a look like Bella's would have to have an actual mini or full face lift, IMO. 

Anyhow, for anyone interested, yes they are worth it. They DO provide tightening and lifting, but it is subtle for sure. 

The actual procedure is not pleasant - full disclosure. I know there are different methods. The method that I have had done involves a small "dot" incision made in the face, then a micro canula with the actual thread are "threaded" into the face. The canula is pulled back out, leaving the thread in place, which is then pulled taut. No lie - it is a little painful. If any of you have had cheek fillers, it is more painful than that. I would say about a 4-6 out of 10 depending on your tolerance. The part that hurts is when the canula needs to "tear" through the fibrous portions of your tissue. Luckily, the canula has lidocaine that is simultaneously injected while moving through your tissue, so it does soften the pain a little. Also good news, the tearing is literally one second each time with no residual pain.  

The downtime is minimal. You'll definitely be sore for a few days after, but when done properly, you should not see swelling. Maybe a little, but nothing significant. If you are a side or stomach sleeper, just be prepared to not sleep on the side of your face as it will definitely be tender. 

Outside of that? Nothing bad to report - I would definitely give the threads a try but do not expect huge results. Super subtle, but worth it IMO. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## mdcx

*haute okole *and* jenaywins *thanks for your insights!


----------



## McCurlyhair

I just got Dysport this morning and was talking to the injector about how I can always see the filler in my tear troughs. I get puffy around the eyes from food allergy and histamine issues. She recommended PDO threads under my eyes. Anyone have any experience with them being used under the eyes?


----------



## Qowpel

marianaxox said:


> Does that work well for under eye issues (bags, loss of volume etc) ?


Unfortunately as far as dark cicrles go, thread lifts do not address that issue but fillers can


----------



## MOHCTEP

I doubt threads are used for under eye tissue. Fillers or surgery, I was told, are the only options for under-eyes. As far as threads for face lift; My gf had it done before the full facelift. The results for my gf were very insignificant and lasted for a very short time. She later decided to go for facelift and had it done about 1 year ago. It mattered none to her plastic surgeon that she had them still under her skin. So if you have done it already ,don't worry , you can still have facelift without waiting for threads to be dissolved naturally. After 2-3 months when all swelling on her cheekbones have subsided the results were nothing short of miraculous. The important part is to research your doc. ask for examples of his work and never do it if he makes skin-only lifts, without touching the muscles or if you see his work resulting in : fishface, catface or that ridiculous wind tunnel effect.
I was very worried if the results would look anything like some of those monster-surgeries you see among some C-list celebs or in NYC (UWS etc.) You know when you look at the person and think : ''Did you actually pay to look like that?''...
Fortunately (as doc. promised) my gf looked just 10 years younger but without any signs of surgery at all. Her incisions healed to nearly invisible. She has very fair and thin skin and that was a concern, but all went well. 
The right doctor is everything.


----------



## MOHCTEP

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4926806


She (Hadid) had:
1. Forehead and eye brow lift that is why brows and eyes are pointing upwards
2. She had nose cartilage reduced for thinner nose
3. Facelift
4. Fillers under eyes to lift tissue.


----------



## krod2017

Did you ever get it done.? I am considering it


----------



## Mary_Cole

marianaxox said:


> Does that work well for under eye issues (bags, loss of volume etc) ?


Yes, of course, it may be a good option for people who would like to improve the way the skin around their eyes looks without using surgery. Threads are placed under the skin near the eyes and eyebrows, and it lifts the sagging skin and gives you skin that looks more firm and smooth.


----------



## bland.rarity

I'm considering getting a threadlift here in Singapore with Dr Karen Sng. Based on what I've read, it's supposed to be minimally invasive so hopefully the results would look very natural.


----------



## hersheyscat

I'm considering getting a thread lift for my jowls soon. My consultation is soon. I googled some results and they look really good! Also looking into a V to the Y plasty with threads on my upper lip


----------



## mintchocomocha

MOHCTEP said:


> She (Hadid) had:
> 1. Forehead and eye brow lift that is why brows and eyes are pointing upwards
> 2. She had nose cartilage reduced for thinner nose
> 3. Facelift
> 4. Fillers under eyes to lift tissue.


surgical facelift or thread?


----------



## 880

@QuelleFromage, @jenaywins , @haute okole, thank you for your insights,

but (I was most riveted with the granular detail of @jenaywins’s post, bc basically I have a *very low pain tolerance*
and I’m also somewhat squeamish and I would prefer not to feel any of that lol

i recently had a bit of lipostructure (your own fat used as filler) and some suction to be less jowly
(this can also address under eye bags by filling and smoothing the plane of the area)






						JelksMedical - Cosmetic & Reconstructive Surgery | Leaders in Cosmetic and Reconstructive Surgery. Specialists in Oculoplastic Surgery.
					






					jelksmedical.com
				




am thrilled with those results (subtle, basically me but better) I doubt even my mom would notice

now that lifts are said to be less invasive, I think they may be a viable alternative

previously I’ve had Botox and vollure filler

Hadid is unquestionably gorgeous, but somewhat other worldly


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> @QuelleFromage, @jenaywins , @haute okole, thank you for your insights,
> 
> but (I was most riveted with the granular detail of @jenaywins’s post, bc basically I have a *very low pain tolerance*
> and I’m also somewhat squeamish and I would prefer not to feel any of that lol
> 
> i recently had a bit of lipostructure (your own fat used as filler) and some suction to be less jowly
> (this can also address under eye bags by filling and smoothing the plane of the area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JelksMedical - Cosmetic & Reconstructive Surgery | Leaders in Cosmetic and Reconstructive Surgery. Specialists in Oculoplastic Surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelksmedical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am thrilled with those results (subtle, basically me but better) I doubt even my mom would notice
> 
> now that lifts are said to be less invasive, I think they may be a viable alternative
> 
> previously I’ve had Botox and vollure filler
> 
> Hadid is unquestionably gorgeous, but somewhat other worldly



My first comment is obviously that you are gorgeous, with perfect effortless style, and taste for days.  

Now! That being said.  I think it's so dependent on what you are trying to achieve... what is it you would like to alter?


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> My first comment is obviously that you are gorgeous, with perfect effortless style, and taste for days.
> 
> Now! That being said.  I think it's so dependent on what you are trying to achieve... what is it you would like to alter?


Awwh, thank you! 

im fine for now with  some recent work on eyes; reducing jowls; evening my jaw; and cheeks 

 I took note of the new lift techniques for future reference bc I think I would need some lift around the cheeks

I’m thinking maintenance and upkeep but I want to keep an eye towards looking at the face as a whole and 
getting a subtle and balanced result


----------



## liaja21

Some of my friends did them, but they said it was ineffective. So I rather got face lift surgery!
I am super duper happy nowadays;D With even my normal camera I have defined jawline


----------



## baghagg

girlkins said:


> my friend got non-dissolvable thread lift in korea. the consultant said that is almost as strong as facelift surgery and lasts over 10 years! that was like 3 years ago, still looking good


Not a chance!


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> Not a chance!


I have the non-dissolvable threads. They are good but not that good.  They will NEVER come close to a facelift or even a forehead lift, which I have also had.


----------



## thequeenservant

lucylalalulu5 said:


> A thread might hold the area little bit flat for a few months but wont' solve the real problem which is inside the skin. It seems like closing the smelly trash can with a tight lid and not throwing away the trash inside(?) Transconjuctival Fat Reposition would be the answers to two problems.. I think!


Is "Transconjuctival Fat Reposition" the same as autologous fat transfer? I am heavily researching the best provider for that service. If you can recommend anyone in the US or Korea, I would be grateful.


----------



## thequeenservant

haute okole said:


> I have the non-dissolvable threads. They are good but not that good.  They will NEVER come close to a facelift or even a forehead lift, which I have also had.


Did you have forehead lift to address 11's and horizontal forehead lines ? I will research your past posts for details.


----------



## haute okole

thequeenservant said:


> Did you have forehead lift to address 11's and horizontal forehead lines ? I will research your past posts for details.


No, I was only 40 at the time and just had a baby.  One of my breast implants had ruptured and needed to be repaired and during my consult I asked my Dr. if he thougt I needed to get my eyes done too.  I said I might as well since I was going to be put under, he said no, but that I could use a forehead lift.  I said OK.  Lol, you should have seen my husband‘s face when he picked me up since he had zero idea that I was doing anything to my face.  Best best best cosmetic procedure I have ever had.  I did not have any wrinkles on my forehead yet and at the age of 58 I still don’t.


----------



## thequeenservant

haute okole said:


> No, I was only 40 at the time and just had a baby.  One of my breast implants had ruptured and needed to be repaired and during my consult I asked my Dr. if he thougt I needed to get my eyes done too.  I said I might as well since I was going to be put under, he said no, but that I could use a forehead lift.  I said OK.  Lol, you should have seen my husband‘s face when he picked me up since he had zero idea that I was doing anything to my face.  Best best best cosmetic procedure I have ever had.  I did not have any wrinkles on my forehead yet and at the age of 58 I still don’t.


That's amazing!!! I am a new member and can't see your post history yet, so your detailed response is appreciated!


----------



## Alice_Taylor22

These threads, designed in accordance with the human body, are inserted under the skin with the help of a small cannula and undertake the task of lifting the sagging tissue. Since the threads used contain PDO-Polydioxanone, the skin quality increases, the cells are renewed and it has a younger appearance. Within weeks, collagen production and skin moisture increase. That's why I think it's a preferable method. However, it would be better to consult with a specialist


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love watching Dr. Gary Linkov's videos on YouTube. He says he thinks Bella Hadid had thread lifts to make her eyes more cat like.

So they're not just for older women's saggy necks any more!


----------



## Irishgal

Ok I’m going to “out” myself. 
I seem to have aged 7 years in the past 2. Nothing caused this other than I think genetics. 
So on July 7 I got a lower face lift and neck lift. 
It was so easy I’m shocked. 
First- oral sedation (30 mg Valium) and local. I felt NOTHING and was pretty out of it the whole time. And the best part? You wake up fast with none of the effects of general anesthesia. 

I had zero pain. Didn’t even take a Tylenol. 
Surgery was on a Thursday and by Saturday I was taking walks (I have 50 acres so no one saw me lol) 
By the following Tuesday I was going to drive through places for food, wearing a scarf (you wear a comfortable compression wrap for 2 weeks). 
The results are mind boggling. I’m super happy I did it.


----------



## Prettyn

Irishgal said:


> Ok I’m going to “out” myself.
> I seem to have aged 7 years in the past 2. Nothing caused this other than I think genetics.
> So on July 7 I got a lower face lift and neck lift.
> It was so easy I’m shocked.
> First- oral sedation (30 mg Valium) and local. I felt NOTHING and was pretty out of it the whole time. And the best part? You wake up fast with none of the effects of general anesthesia.
> 
> I had zero pain. Didn’t even take a Tylenol.
> Surgery was on a Thursday and by Saturday I was taking walks (I have 50 acres so no one saw me lol)
> By the following Tuesday I was going to drive through places for food, wearing a scarf (you wear a comfortable compression wrap for 2 weeks).
> The results are mind boggling. I’m super happy I did it.


Wow , that is fantastic!


----------



## Swanky

Irishgal said:


> Ok I’m going to “out” myself.
> I seem to have aged 7 years in the past 2. Nothing caused this other than I think genetics.
> So on July 7 I got a lower face lift and neck lift.
> It was so easy I’m shocked.
> First- oral sedation (30 mg Valium) and local. I felt NOTHING and was pretty out of it the whole time. And the best part? You wake up fast with none of the effects of general anesthesia.
> 
> I had zero pain. Didn’t even take a Tylenol.
> Surgery was on a Thursday and by Saturday I was taking walks (I have 50 acres so no one saw me lol)
> By the following Tuesday I was going to drive through places for food, wearing a scarf (you wear a comfortable compression wrap for 2 weeks).
> The results are mind boggling. I’m super happy I did it.



That's amazing!


----------



## 880

Irishgal said:


> Ok I’m going to “out” myself.
> I seem to have aged 7 years in the past 2. Nothing caused this other than I think genetics.
> So on July 7 I got a lower face lift and neck lift.
> It was so easy I’m shocked.
> First- oral sedation (30 mg Valium) and local. I felt NOTHING and was pretty out of it the whole time. And the best part? You wake up fast with none of the effects of general anesthesia.
> 
> I had zero pain. Didn’t even take a Tylenol.
> Surgery was on a Thursday and by Saturday I was taking walks (I have 50 acres so no one saw me lol)
> By the following Tuesday I was going to drive through places for food, wearing a scarf (you wear a comfortable compression wrap for 2 weeks).
> The results are mind boggling. I’m super happy I did it.


fabulous! So happy for you!


----------



## opensesame

I am wondering if anyone has gotten threads for Glabellar lines (11’s). Does it really add volume to the dented area? I am interested in getting it as I have faint indentations now.


----------



## Mariellabella

I find threads Horrible. I had PDO Threads by accident through a misunderstanding with a Korean Doctor 3 years ago and it has been a disaster for me. I also feel it is making you age much faster. The cutting through cheese thing one girl said here makes perfectly sense to me. Just like I dont do fillers anymore, I feel putting all sorts of unnatural stuff into you face is not a great idea for your longterm youthfulness


----------



## Mariellabella

mdcx said:


> I just found out about the threaded eye lift which is where they basically lift the outer ends of your eyebrows up using thread secured in your hairline I guess. It is why some celebs suddenly have "straight" or "pointed up" eyebrows, instead of them curving down. As far as the "knife through cheese" metaphor mentioned at the start of this discussion, I do get the metaphor as if not done well, the threads can be visible under the skin and possibly start moving up to the top of the skin more...It is all really interesting to me as I am looking for solutions for facial asymmetry. Bella Hadid's is obviously one of the better examples:
> 
> View attachment 4926806


IMO this is Double Jaw Surgery with a skilled movement - shifting the bite forwards and upward which creates the effect of a reverse facelift (facelift by stretching the skin forward). It also adds definition to the jawline - but this is not a regular Facelift


----------

